# Carpet before balusters?



## tompatrick (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to replace the stair railing in my buddies house, and I was wondering if he should replace the carpet first or if I should install the balusters. The stairs are not finished, so the carpet is going to cover the whole stair, including under the rails. Thanks for any help, Tom


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

Ballusters first. The rug installer will cut around them.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

you will get a better carpet job with either a central runner or a rail with a bottom trough that sets above treads that balusters mount to. imho


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Balusters first. Any decent installer can cut around them and make it look good.


----------



## daveofnj (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not an installer, but I had some wool carpet installed around balusters and it did not look good. The staples and seams were obvious. The installer told me that with thicker carpet it is easy to make the seams invisible but with thinner wool carpet it's not possible. 

I'd be interested in knowing if all installers think the same... I am thinking of cutting out the carpet, removing the balusters, installing new carpet and then installing the balusters. Seems like this would look better. Any advice on this approach? Thanks.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Your problem was with your installer, not the balusters. Should be no staples used where they show. There are better ways to do it.


----------



## daveofnj (Oct 5, 2007)

rusty baker said:


> Your problem was with your installer, not the balusters. Should be no staples used where they show. There are better ways to do it.


Thanks. What is the best way to do it? The installers cut the carpet and wrapped it around each baluster, then stapled the carpet back together on the other side of the baluster. 

Would it look better if the carpet is installed first and then holes cut through the carpet to accommodate the balusters?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

daveofnj said:


> Thanks. What is the best way to do it? The installers cut the carpet and wrapped it around each baluster, then stapled the carpet back together on the other side of the baluster.
> 
> Would it look better if the carpet is installed first and then holes cut through the carpet to accommodate the balusters?


We use a hot glue gun and only staple under the edge. Staples make it pucker.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

tpolk said:


> you will get a better carpet job with either a central runner or a rail with a bottom trough that sets above treads that balusters mount to. imho



If I were building a new stairway with intent to carpet, I would be doing one of these options.


----------



## daveofnj (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------

